# How would you fence this area?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Might be easier and make more sense to go above the culverts towards the road instead of in front of them???


----------



## Rosebud64 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think we can. Fencing has to be so many feet from the road, going up and around the culverts would be too close to the right of way.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

There is a farm near me that has a more pond shaped outlet next to the road like that. They have four or five strange electric (plastic coated high tensile). The fencing has a solid (corner type) post on either side of the water and across the water the wire have what are most easily described as posts that do not touch the ground (much small diameter wood though) that work as spacers for the wires.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Unless you're planning to fence to the culverts as well as that small area in between them, I'd say put the fence through the creek.

Water isn't an obstacle for horses, and they can get out onto the road even through that small area in between the culverts.

Do you HAVE to fence in the creek? Can you avoid it altogether, and just fence around it?


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm no pro, but I agree with Speed Racer - I would absolutely fence through the creek if there's no other option. Not to mention who knows what the condition of the outside edges of those culverts is like. All things considered (edges of culvert, roadway, steep incline, etc.) it's just safer to prevent an issue before it even occurs. 

The idea in AlwaysBehind's post is a good one. Would save post holes being dug underwater but also fence the area in question.

Awkward situation - let us know what you end up doing. Would love to see the finished product.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with MissH, I'd be concerned with keeping my horses away from those metal edges. I'd fence across the creek.

It's a tricky one - good luck!


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey! I was kind of curious as to whether or not you made a decision about how to fence this area? Update us if you can!


----------

